# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  تسريبات تُظهر موعد وصول أندرويد 4.4 إلى أبرز أجهزة سامسونج

## mohamed73

أشارت  آخر التسريبات القادمة من الهند بأن هاتفي سامسونج الرائدين حاليًا؛  Galaxy S4 و Galaxy Note 3، سيحصلان على التحديث الأخير من أندرويد 4.4  (كيت كات) مطلع العام القادم؛ وتحديدًا في كانون الثاني/يناير 2014.
فيما  أظهرت هذه التسريبات أيضًا بأن هاتفي Galaxy S III و Galaxy Note II  سيحصلان على التحديث نفسه ما بين شهري آذار/مارس و نيسان/أبريل عام 2014.
هذه  التسريبات ظهرت على ورقة مسربة من قسم البحث والتطوير لشركة سامسونج  بالهند، تحمل أسماء الهواتف والموعد الخاص بوصول التحديث لكل هاتف، مع بعض  الأخطاء التي تتعلق بكيفية كتابة اسم الهاتف الصحيح، مما يدعو للشك قليلًا.  ولكن ليس هناك ما يؤكد هذه المواعد أو ينفيها، لذلك نأمل أن تكون صحيحة،  وأن نسمع قريبًا تأكيدات من سامسونج بخصوص أجهزتها التي ستحصل على أندرويد  4.4.
هل تعتقد أن سامسونج ستقوم بإرسال تحديث كيت كات لأجهزة مثل Galaxy S III و Galaxy Note II، والتي بدأت مؤخرًا باستقبال تحديث أندرويد 4.3 (جيلي بين)، كما أن تحديث إس 3 متوقف حاليًا ريثما يتم إصلاح مشاكله؟

----------

